# Dating A South Bend Shaper



## CluelessNewB (Feb 7, 2014)

I found some info on dating SB lathes but not much about shapers.  

My shaper has the following numbers that I can find:

956S1 and D131


----------



## righto88 (Feb 7, 2014)

Nice paint job. How are you using it?


----------



## Charley Davidson (Feb 7, 2014)

I bet there is a "South Bend Dating site" somewhere on line, I do love my tools/machinery but I draw the line at dating them but to each his own.:lmao::rofl:


----------



## CluelessNewB (Feb 7, 2014)

> Nice paint job. How are you using it?



The only thing I painted was the stand, motor and the switch, all the other paint is how I got it, I suspect it may not be original.  Using it?   Just playing for now.  



> I bet there is a "South Bend Dating site" somewhere on line, I do love my tools/machinery but I draw the line at dating them but to each his own.



My wife would rather me be hanging out in the shop than hanging out in the bars!  :thumbsup:

Other Pictures:


----------



## OldMachinist (Feb 7, 2014)

The very early South Bend shapers(1949-mid 50's) didn't have serial numbers. These early machines required the operator to lubricate the ram.
 Later machines(mid 50's) up had a serial number and pressurized lubrication system. The 4th and 5th digit of these serial numbers were the year manufactured. An example would be serial number SH7623 it would have been made in 1962.
There was also a change in the design of the front foot casting in the early 50's to make it wider.


----------



## Charley Davidson (Feb 7, 2014)

Dude that machine is awesome:worship::man:


----------



## OldMachinist (Feb 7, 2014)

Look around this location for the serial number. It may be covered in paint.


----------



## CluelessNewB (Feb 7, 2014)

Thank you OldMachinist  I found the number in the location you show.  


SH-1632-7S8C


----------



## Ray C (Feb 7, 2014)

You guys suck.  I want a shaper.

Ray


----------



## Steve M (Feb 7, 2014)

Do those South Bends go all the way on the first date?  Never met anyone who dated them.




Sorry I couldn't resist.


----------



## David Kirtley (Feb 7, 2014)

Steve M said:


> Do those South Bends go all the way on the first date?  Never met anyone who dated them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's ok, I almost lost it when I read "South Bend Dating Site"


----------



## xalky (Feb 7, 2014)

Steve M said:


> Do those South Bends go all the way on the first date?  Never met anyone who dated them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, but they're excellent strokers. :rofl:


----------



## core-oil (Feb 8, 2014)

Its a little sweetie,  For a date with her, I would even bring  a bottle of finest lubricating oil, Wash myself  & shave +apply after shave lotion, Even get the wife to wash & press my overalls!
      Watching these little honeys going back & forward is heaven.


----------



## george wilson (Feb 8, 2014)

Is that one of those NOS South Bend shapers that were still in their crates? Someone was selling them for high prices several years ago.


----------



## drs23 (Feb 8, 2014)

I've never dated a shaper, but I'm STALKING a mill. :rofl:

Does that count or do I need to start a new thread?


----------



## Scruffy (Feb 8, 2014)

drs23 said:


> I've never dated a shaper, but I'm STALKING a mill. :rofl:
> 
> Does that count or do I need to start a new thread?



Well I must like the more full figured gals

Cincinanti 16 back geared shaper& gorton 9-j mill

Scruffy

Ps. I'f  I can get toag to come over to show me how to post pics I'll put pics of the free shaper & power die filer up. 

Scruffy


----------



## CluelessNewB (Feb 8, 2014)

george wilson said:


> Is that one of those NOS South Bend shapers that were still in their crates? Someone was selling them for high prices several years ago.



I don't think so.  I purchased it from Craigs List a few months ago.  I guess the previous owner had it for a few years and built the stand for it.  I suspect it has had a new coat of paint sometime in it's life.  I'm at least the 3rd owner.  I shortened the stand a little bit since it was high for me, added leveling feet and the sheet metal covered plywood top.  I replaced the bearings in the motor and rewired and added the non-original switch to replace the plastic junky switch that it came with.  I still need to add a light, I have one that I think will work fine but I need to make a bracket and add a switch.  Too many projects...

Compared to what I see on eBay I did get a very, very good deal on this.  I lucked out being the second caller and the first caller was a no show, I had the cash ready and was able to go see it right away.  It was well worth the hour drive.  The seller was a real nice guy and he and his son helped me load it in the truck. I was smiling all the way home.

Born in 1963 she may be getting older but with her experience she still knows how to get the job done


----------



## righto88 (Feb 8, 2014)

I've watched a few shapers in my day.... Never brought one home....
But if it looked good and the price was right,,,, who knows? Regardless of the age.
:whistle:


----------



## Joe0121 (Feb 9, 2014)

Could a machine like this be used to cut the bolt raceways for a rifle action?


----------



## Glmphoto (Feb 10, 2014)

Dating Shapers........  I wondered how long it would take for this thread to turn into a train wreck.......not long.
I love this site


----------



## ranch23 (Feb 10, 2014)

Charley Davidson said:


> I bet there is a "South Bend Dating site" somewhere on line, I do love my tools/machinery but I draw the line at dating them but to each his own.:lmao::rofl:



You beat me to it!!!!!!!!!!!:roflmao:


----------



## core-oil (Feb 10, 2014)

In 1959, My father brought home a little 6&1/2" stroke shaper for me,, I have had it around longer than the wife.

  Does that qualify as an engineering blind date?


----------



## hvontres (Feb 11, 2014)

Glmphoto said:


> Dating Shapers........  I wondered how long it would take for this thread to turn into a train wreck.......not long.
> I love this site



Well, this thread had to go South at some point .......


----------



## GK1918 (Feb 11, 2014)

Joe0121 said:


> Could a machine like this be used to cut the bolt raceways for a rifle action?





Absolutly !!


----------



## aametalmaster (Dec 23, 2014)

Joe0121 said:


> Could a machine like this be used to cut the bolt raceways for a rifle action?



I know this post is a year old but maybe it could. Depends on how long the receivers are. I have a Mauser 98 laying in front of me and i think it would cut the raceways...Bob


----------



## aametalmaster (Dec 23, 2014)

CluelessNewB said:


> My shaper has the following numbers that I can find:
> 
> 956S1 and D131



I think those are part numbers since those parts unbolt. Your felt keepers are different than mine and have 3 bolts. But yours is the newer oil pump model, wide base and mine is the old skinny base. Oh well it was worth a look...Bob


----------



## CluelessNewB (Dec 23, 2014)

aametalmaster said:


> I think those are part numbers since those parts unbolt. Your felt keepers are different than mine and have 3 bolts. But yours is the newer oil pump model, wide base and mine is the old skinny base. Oh well it was worth a look...Bob



This is an old thread.  I did find the serial number (see post #8 on this thread) SH-1632-7S8C   It was made in 1963.


----------



## Armourer (Jan 26, 2021)

I know this is a old thread, but I got a new to me shaper and the serial number on mine is not like the ones mentioned here. Its 00076-S. What the heck year is this made in?


----------



## HD Bee (Feb 16, 2021)

Mine is stamped 00052S.
It also still has the metal ID plate with serial number 00052S stamped on it.


----------



## Armourer (Feb 18, 2021)

HD Bee said:


> Mine is stamped 00052S.
> It also still has the metal ID plate with serial number 00052S stamped on it.


I have done a little looking into this, and from what I can tell is that (now don't quote me as I could be wrong) that the serial numbers like we have are the newer machines.  Probably made in the late 60's or early 70's. My side cover you remove to change stroke length has a newer South Bend logo on it compared to the others I have seen. Also on that same side cover mine has never had a tag on it describing the oil pump and its operation. I came to this conclusion by looking at all the old South Bend catalogs I could find online. So as far as I can tell they are newer. But like I said before, I could be wrong.


----------



## eeler1 (Feb 19, 2021)

wow, look what shows up from the old days.  Me, I couldn't date this shaper since it only has a 7" stoke.


----------



## HD Bee (Feb 19, 2021)

Armourer said:


> I have done a little looking into this, and from what I can tell is that (now don't quote me as I could be wrong) that the serial numbers like we have are the newer machines.  Probably made in the late 60's or early 70's. My side cover you remove to change stroke length has a newer South Bend logo on it compared to the others I have seen. Also on that same side cover mine has never had a tag on it describing the oil pump and its operation. I came to this conclusion by looking at all the old South Bend catalogs I could find online. So as far as I can tell they are newer. But like I said before, I could be wrong.


My cabinet has chrome handles on the drawers. Like from a 60s metal storage cabinet. It doesn’t have the round pulls with the keyed lock and no holes for them. So they weren’t replaced by the handles.


----------

